# TV Power Off Putting R15 in Standby



## gcannady (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi,

On the R10, the TV power button has no effect on the reciever, just the TV. (The way I like it.)

On the R15, the TV on/offs also turn the R15 on/off (in and out of standby). Is this the way it is designed or is there a way to turn off the TV without putting the R15 into standby. I know I can just slide the thing at the top to "tv", but I would like to do it by just clicking one button like the R10. (Hey, I'm lazy.)

I appreciate any help! Thanks.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yep, that is what it is supposed to do. 

Is your reciever connected to two TVs? This is the only situation I could think of of why this could cause problems.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

I just always press the TV on button to turn the TV on and off. I don't believe that causes the R15 to go into standby, yet it does turn the TV off. So I never use the TV off button. Try that.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

I'd like to use the TV on/off button that puts the R15 on standby, but those buttons don't turn off my TV (the remote's programmed properly, and I've tried all the codes for my TV brand). I have to manually flip the switch on the remote to TV, then press the main power button. The first time I press it, I get a message on the screen from the R15 that says "Your remote is in TV mode". I have to press it again to turn off the TV.


----------



## gcannady (Nov 19, 2005)

eengert said:


> I just always press the TV on button to turn the TV on and off. I don't believe that causes the R15 to go into standby, yet it does turn the TV off. So I never use the TV off button. Try that.


Pressing TV on button only turns my TV on and leaves it on. It does not toggle on/off like my R10. Pressing TV off turns off TV and puts R15 in standby. My Tv is RCA and I've tried all the codes. Only connected to one TV.
Just more an annoyance than anything.

Thanks.


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

gcannady said:


> Pressing TV on button only turns my TV on and leaves it on. It does not toggle on/off like my R10. Pressing TV off turns off TV and puts R15 in standby. My Tv is RCA and I've tried all the codes. Only connected to one TV.
> Just more an annoyance than anything.
> 
> Thanks.


Strange, I have two different TVs connected to my R15 and both turn on and off using the TV ON button on the R15 remote. That makes it very convenient. If that doesn't work for you, I'd suggest buying a moderately priced universal remote with learning capabilities and/or macros. This would solve your problem. If you need more info on that, let me know.


----------



## SJ Bear Hunter (Nov 19, 2005)

I have had the R15 for about a week now. I am still getting use to it (had the DirecTivo box) I use the Harmony 880 remote to control all the units and it seems to work fine. The problem I am having is when I power everything down it looks like the R15 is being powered off as well...how can you tell if it is in standy mode (I think it is, all my shows get recorded as scheduled when I am away) in standby mode are there any light on the R15 that stay on? When I turn the system back on my buffer on the R15 is empty. Anybody else having buffering problems with R15? The R15 does buffer while I am watching TV so I know the buffer works.


----------



## gcannady (Nov 19, 2005)

SJ Bear Hunter said:


> The problem I am having is when I power everything down it looks like the R15 is being powered off as well...how can you tell if it is in standy mode (I think it is, all my shows get recorded as scheduled when I am away) in standby mode are there any light on the R15 that stay on? When I turn the system back on my buffer on the R15 is empty.


You seem to be having the problem I've having. When I turn off the TV, the R15 goes into standby (you'll know it's in standby if the light ring on the front goes off.)

Scheduled shows record fine, but losing that initial buffer is annoying.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

This should be an option. If I have a universal remote I can choose if I wan the power switch to control multiple devices. I should have that same option here.

I'd just as soon leave my R15 on 24x7, the same as I do for my 2 DSR-704s. I just want the TV to go on and off (like the DSR-704s).


----------



## dgib (Nov 16, 2005)

It seems to be the way the remote is programmed. Turning the TV off must mean you want the DVR in standby mode. Stupid in my opinion but since it still records, I don't see it causing any harm. My other 2 TIVO's never get switched off though and that's what I'm used to.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Mine works fine. When I hit the larger (top) off button, TV goes off and Receiver is still on (blue light). If I hit the smaller (lower) off button, the receiver goes into standy (losing buffer). 
I think it's the way you program the remote. I'll try to recheck my setup when I get home.


----------

